# android screen off



## linking94 (Mar 6, 2012)

hey guys i have a samsung gt s5570 galaxy pop 
the problem is that whenever i make a call the screens turns off(obviously because of proximity sensor when i bring my phone close to my ears)but when i move my phone away from my ears inspite of screen turning on my phone shuts down..



plz help me guys i am making calls on speaker since 2 weeks

thanks in advance


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

When you say "shuts down" do you mean it goes through the full reboot cycle? Do you see the power off animation? or does it go straight to booting back up? Any force close messages?


----------



## linking94 (Mar 6, 2012)

spatha said:


> When you say "shuts down" do you mean it goes through the full reboot cycle? Do you see the power off animation? or does it go straight to booting back up? Any force close messages?


once the screen is is turned off and i complete my call the screen never turn back on until i reboot(when its shuts down it shows neither any force close messages nor any power off animation there is just a black screen )


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How do you know the phone is shutting off completely? The screen will go blank. That's normal. What happens when you press a button? Volume? Home? Back?


----------



## linking94 (Mar 6, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> How do you know the phone is shutting off completely? The screen will go blank. That's normal. What happens when you press a button? Volume? Home? Back?


obviously i have tried everything and nothing happens the screen remains blank.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it less than a year old? If so, take it to the carrier for a warranty replacement. The phone should not shut off after every call.


----------

